
Show HN: A Generic Builder for (almost) any Framework (Bootstrap, Foundation..) - yusw
http://innovademo.com/contentbuilder/example1-bootstrap.html
======
yusw
It's a jQuery plugin for building web content (ContentBuilder.js). In the new
update, we made it generic for generally 12 columns grid systems.

